# Sprinkler Zone Not Working



## kennykenny (Jul 8, 2019)

I have a Rainbird ESP Me irrigation controller. There are 5 watering zones. Upon setting the timer, zone 5 gives me an error message of 5nomod. I was able to set all of the other zones fine. What could possibly be the problem? How do I troubleshoot this error or how to fix the problem? Thank you.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I dont think there is a problem. It seems to come programmed to recognize those first 4 zones. You probably had to buy the additional module for the 5th zone?

Toggle through your settings clockwise to set all of your dates, times, water times, etc... then put it on autorun and hold down the start button and let it run. Set it to a short interval just to check all of the zones.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

One more thing: it also depends on which slot you put that second module. My second one (and they recommend it) is placed in the third slot. SO my 5th zone is actually zone 11.


----------

